# Heads up in Farmington Hills Mi.



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

my daughter tells me that the GSD kennel behind me was raided today and all the dogs taken by animal control, dont know all the details yet, but the kennels were full of feces and the dogs ears we chewed up from the flies, i`ll call animal control tomorrow and find out what happened, if any rescues are interested let me know as I can go and see the dogs and get pictures and details, there may have been 10 dogs or more involved


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Heads up in Mi.*

There was a horder in Marshall last week 40 dogs some aggressive and shot, had one in Kalamazoo two weeks ago, aussies and it was bad ~ dead dogs, heads of dogs, bodies of dogs w/ live ones sharing crates! All matted and covered in feces...







What is going on in this MI???


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Heads up in Mi.*

I`ll keep an eye on this one, I had a female Breed there bout 20 years ago, they specialize in long hairs or did, and were well known through out the country i know that since the women that ran it died and her some took over it went down hill very fast, i hope hes under arrest


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Heads up in Mi.*

That really spikes my BP!
While the economy has been horrid here for years, there is simply no excuse for stories like this...and jail is too good for anyone who lets animals suffer in such filth and suffering.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Heads up in Mi.*

I am glad these people are getting caught and the dogs rescued but still...that is so horrible for the dogs to have to live in those conditions and Lord knows what else


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Heads up in Mi.*

sad news, called animal control today, this happened last week, she said all the dogs, were vet checked and most of them were put down, they were in that bad of condition, she couldn't comment on if the owner was arrested, cause theres a case pending,


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Heads up in Mi.*

OMG this is so sad...I hope the "owner" gets the maximum.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Heads up in Mi.*

That really stinks! Poor babies, didn't even get a chance at a good life.


----------

